# Why do you hunt public land?



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 31, 2009)

I would like to hear it.


----------



## propwins (Jan 31, 2009)

Because that's where you take me!!!


----------



## ajparr (Jan 31, 2009)

No silly club rules, its cheap, more challenging to hunt, I hunt where I want to, I shoot what I want. I will never pay money to hunt a " club" again. Public land is just as good as most of the clubs Ive hunted.


----------



## bigkga69 (Jan 31, 2009)

basically free, convinience, and depending on what your after, and if your good at what you do, 9 times out of 10 you will at least make contact with what your hunting...deer, pigs, birds....WMA's have the game, you just need patience and skills to connect!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 31, 2009)

115,000 acres in the ONF alone....All you need is a big game/deer
tag license......
If you can't find a deer or an "uncrowded" spot on that much
property you need to stay home....
(sorry had a bad day)


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Jan 31, 2009)

Because its closer to the house than my plantation is.


----------



## yellowhammer (Jan 31, 2009)

*public land*

You can`t beat the price.Most times I can get away from other hunters.I like the rules better.I meet some good folks.The right club is a good deal,too,if you find one you like.WMAs give you a variety of game.


----------



## one_shot (Jan 31, 2009)

I am starting back this year, it's cheaper!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 31, 2009)

Thousands of acres to hunt in ONF....just get away from the roads and  you will have the place to yourself. 

Cheap at the cost of a hunting license.

No silly rules that someone on a power trip has implemented.

Lots of deer...if you know how to hunt...not sit and watch the same foodplot day after day and then complaining that there is no deer left in the state.

I have had some excellent hunts in the ONF during the last 25 years...killed my biggest deer ever there in '95.


----------



## GEORGIA BULLDOG MAN (Jan 31, 2009)

*Public land*

The price of hunting is out of reach for most people now. Hunting first and formost is about getting outdoors, camping, nature, meeting new people who love the same thing. Don't give up hunting, give up high priced leases and bad clubs. Make your on rules, enjoy the outdoors. The hunting is harder, but the out come is worth it.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 31, 2009)

It's cheap- and the last club I joined I hunted twice due to my health problems-- 3 hours driving for each hunt $300 per hunt = $600 yearly fee and I didn't see a thing except while driving


----------



## kevincox (Jan 31, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> well...i know its in the deer forum but ill post this anyway.
> I hunt em' for turkeys cause you have so much space to wander and roam off the beaten path! I can get up here on Forest service land in the Mountains and roam for hours or days without worry of getting off the property.



I will not hunt public land for deer but I do hunt turkeys occassionally because I have a honey hole 10 mins from my house


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 31, 2009)

$20 WMA stamp versus anywhere from $300 to $3000 club dues. I'll take the $20 stamp anyday of the week. The deer are there you just got to find them. Hunting public land is no different then hunting club land if you don't put the time in the woods you will come up empty handed. Plus like what was preveously posted you don't have somebody on a power trip telling you where you can and can not hunt.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Jan 31, 2009)

I only bow hunt public land. I dont trust some of the folks i see walking around with guns. I am glad the dnr check hunters for alcohol and drugs on the wmas. Every year they bust many people for having drugs on wmas. Thats enough to make me stick to bowhunting only.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jan 31, 2009)

Because the clubs Ive been in are just like a wma,.. everyone does and shoots what ever they want.


----------



## TAG (Jan 31, 2009)

I also love to hunt ONF. I've hunted there since the mid-70's. Lots of elbow room and it does not see as much hunting pressure as most clubs I've belonged to. 

The price is also right.....free.


----------



## JTMontana (Jan 31, 2009)

With my lifetime license, it's free and I have a bunch of them alot closer to my house than any club I have been a member in the past.


----------



## deramey67 (Jan 31, 2009)

Most clubs have silly rules and even thought they try to quality manage it they don't. hardly ever hear of anyone having cull hunts on these clubs. Plus the clubs usually want to limit the type of hunting you can do and or when you can.Plus on public land i can take my son ,wife ,daughter, nephew ,or whoever and not have no silly rules.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Jan 31, 2009)

No other place for me to hunt cant afford a club and not allowed to hunt around my dads house


----------



## GAX (Jan 31, 2009)

Cause I rent out my 600 acres to 25 hunters for $4000 each. Not enough room for me, after that. The Members don't know they are more than 12 hunters... What they don't know, won't hurt them...


----------



## oldman 45 (Jan 31, 2009)

It just makes sense when you are retired and live within 25 miles of 3 wma's


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jan 31, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Cause I rent out my 600 acres to 25 hunters for $4000 each. Not enough room for me, after that. The Members don't know they are more than 12 hunters... What they don't know, won't hurt them...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Cause I rent out my 600 acres to 25 hunters for $4000 each. Not enough room for me, after that. The Members don't know they are more than 12 hunters... What they don't know, won't hurt them...



Was that for the deer rights only? Interested in workin a deal out on Turkeys?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Cause I rent out my 600 acres to 25 hunters for $4000 each. Not enough room for me, after that. The Members don't know they are more than 12 hunters... What they don't know, won't hurt them...





rhbama3 said:


> Was that for the deer rights only? Interested in workin a deal out on Turkeys?



I'd like to have the duck hunting rights.


----------



## CindyLou (Jan 31, 2009)

Are there any catfish in the pond GAXTREME?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 31, 2009)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> I only bow hunt public land. I dont trust some of the folks i see walking around with guns. I am glad the dnr check hunters for alcohol and drugs on the wmas. Every year they bust many people for having drugs on wmas. Thats enough to make me stick to bowhunting only.


I only hunt bow only wma's as well unless I get selected to go on the Piedmont quota hunt then I take a rifle. I like going on that hunt though because me and my dad get to hang out in the woods together plus a few other family members. West Point quota hunts too. I shot one this year on the sign in hunt.


----------



## n4rj (Jan 31, 2009)

Poor


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 31, 2009)

I hunt it mostly for the change of scenery. When hunting private land, I tend to hunt the same few stands all season. It's just a break from the norm for me.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 31, 2009)

Because it is simple and inexpensive.
I helped run a club with several thousand acres in multiple counties with a hundred or so members in the early 80's.It was operated more like a group of clubs rather than one club. That experience about ruined me with clubs.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Jan 31, 2009)

I paid $700 club membership last season and just don't feel like it was worth it.  I will probably go public again this season.


----------



## Echo (Jan 31, 2009)

Lots of good reasons but mainly because it just suits my style of hunting better. I need plenty of land to roam on and I don't like to sit in the same place more than a couple of times a season. Most clubs these days just don't have the acreage and rules that would accomodate me for very long.


----------



## GooGoos (Jan 31, 2009)

It is where dad takes me and I am starting to understand the challenge and all the hard work it takes. It is worth it when you finally connect and makes me proud of myself because I feel like I earned it.


----------



## GAX (Jan 31, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> Was that for the deer rights only? Interested in workin a deal out on Turkeys?





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd like to have the duck hunting rights.





CindyLou said:


> Are there any catfish in the pond GAXTREME?



Yes, Yes, and Yes. I'm sure, we can come to a fair agreement, on everyones part.


----------



## kyhunter (Jan 31, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Yes, Yes, and Yes. I'm sure, we can come to a fair agreement, on everyones part.



Good thing for you I have never been part of your scam. 

Watch out, people are getting on edge due to the times, you  might actually get what you got coming to you.


----------



## GAX (Jan 31, 2009)

kyhunter said:


> Good thing for you I have never been part of your scam.
> 
> Watch out, people are getting on edge due to the times, you  might actually get what you got coming to you.



Yep, I'll make my money, when, and how I want. It's their fault, they aint got the common sense to check it out. Thier lack of brains, is my gain.


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 1, 2009)

because its there. 

even with 1000+ private acres to hunt its nice to change the scenery.

i only hunt public land for ducks and turkey. Deer only on quota hunts.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Feb 1, 2009)

one_shot said:


> I am starting back this year, it's cheaper!



X's 2


----------



## TurkeyProof (Feb 1, 2009)

*Because*

I own no land and FL people have ran the lease price up so high I can't join any clubs.


----------



## capt stan (Feb 1, 2009)

#1  it's affordable ( I can't see spending a lot of money to hunt deer)

#2 LOTS of SPACE..... MILES and MILES of it. I'm not stuck on a 1000 acre lease with 15 other guys. 

#3 lots of it close to home

#4 folow the law, not someones rules just because he's been there the longest and is the president...

#5 I have over 100 "stands" gpsed..... I don't have to pin them or worry if someone is gonna get upset cause I'm hunting where I want to.

#6 If by chance someone is close I got a bunch more places to hunt....just as good!

#7 plenty of land to hunt scout and find new places I haven't discovered yet... It makes it exciting and keeps the scouting/ hunting skills up to date. Setting in the same stand or two all year would be boaring as watching golf or tennis

#8 LOTS of GAME

#9 I have gotten to meet some great folks and become friewnds with them

#10  between me and my daughter we took 15 deer this year for the freezer and we didn't put a dent in the population. . 90% of those deer all came from miles apart different stands/ locations... Try that on most leases. El presidente would have a fit....not to mention the folks who call them selves hunters but cant find a deer if they have to. The jelousy would be rampent.


----------



## TREXBOWKILL (Feb 1, 2009)

I have been in several clubs in the past, but the club rules, (written and unwritten) ,the cost of leases, the cost of gas, the cost of food and shelter on hunting trips, it just makes sense to hunt close to home as possible.  I have several WMA's close to me that I am still learning/scouting/hunting and it is paying off in the freezer area.  Since I have "found" these inexpensive places to hunt, I am going to get back into turkey hunting


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Feb 1, 2009)

capt stan said:


> #1  it's affordable ( I can't see spending a lot of money to hunt deer)
> 
> #2 LOTS of SPACE..... MILES and MILES of it. I'm not stuck on a 1000 acre lease with 15 other guys.
> 
> ...



Awesome post Stan!! 

In addition to all the ones Stan posted...

1.  You pay 500 to 2000 to hunt private land and STILL have to put up with ignorance, so i save my money

2.  You pay 500 to 2000 dollars to hunt private land and you STILL have to put up with the one or two people that are rude, so i save my money

3.  I can take a friend and not worry about a fee or someone getting their feelings hurt that i brought a friend.

4.  Sometimes you can get much further back into a place on state land and never see a single footprint the whole season from another person.

5.  With most of the places looking for lease members right now do not pin in but rather have it set up so you stay on a single piece of land that is a fraction of the actual lease that does not have game on it or it is few and far between, because your the last to pick.

6.  People do not get AS upset if you shoot a nice one on public land as they do when you shoot a nice one on a lease or private land.


----------



## Scoutman (Feb 1, 2009)

I bowhunt wma's only.I grew up hunting public and enjoy it.I've been in clubs but most are way more crowded than any wma I hunt. I like the freedom of having 15-25 areas to hunt instead of 1 or 2. If someone is parked near my intended area I have others so I don't interfere with anyones hunt.I love the challenge of going farther to score than most will. I scout spots from now to season opener.I find alot of spots while turkey hunting. No matter how we each hunt, I support any style or method of hunting.Hunt on my brothers!


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 1, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Cause I rent out my 600 acres to 25 hunters for $4000 each. Not enough room for me, after that. The Members don't know they are more than 12 hunters... What they don't know, won't hurt them...



By George, I want a refund.  You will hear from my attorney.  That map of the property you sent wasnnt even in the state of Georgia.


----------



## GAX (Feb 1, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> By George, I want a refund.  You will hear from my attorney.  That map of the property you sent wasnnt even in the state of Georgia.



Wait, we can work something out. I'll upgrade your contract to include using firearms and bows, instead of just a camera...


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 2, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Wait, we can work something out. I'll upgrade your contract to include using firearms and bows, instead of just a camera...




Will it be OK to use cartridges in them firearms?


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 2, 2009)

some of you have wrong mindsets about private clubs......

i like and hunt public land, but it does not hold a candle to 98% of the clubs i know.....

i know there are some bad ones but if you do some research you can find it out before you pay the money.....


----------



## Tenkiller (Feb 2, 2009)

I can hunt public land here in Ga. and hunt in Missouri for several days for what some of the club dues are nowadays. AND see twice as many deer. There are some awesome clubs out there don't get me wrong, but they're almost impossible to get on and the dues are sky high.


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Feb 2, 2009)

it surround my private lease


----------



## BASS1FUN (Feb 2, 2009)

Its all i have left, bonus tags and i've met some good people.


----------



## pnome (Feb 2, 2009)

I joined a club this year, but I still hunt public on occasion.

Now, I'd be lying if I didn't say money is a factor.  It's a big reason.  But, one of the things I like about public land is that it's all first come first serve.  None of this "Hey, that's my stand and I don't want you hunting it"    

No one judging how you hunt or what you choose to hunt with back at camp.   Guy at my club seems to like nothing better than spouting off his opinion on how you should be hunting and what weapon you should be hunting with.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 2, 2009)

1.  For what I would pay for a really good club, I can hunt Florida, Georgia and Alabama public land with all the trimmings.
2.  In an hours drive from my house I can be at least 8 really good Florida WMA's.
3.  It's been a long time since I've hunted a Georgia WMA, but Florida WMA's still have a pile of deer and hogs on them.
4.  No corn, no food plots, no feeders, no 4 wheelers, no whining, no work days, no guests bringing guests, no new rules during the middle of the season.
5.  Just because Uncle Grandpa and Cousin Beandip "hunted there last year", doesn't mean I won't hunt there this year.
6. I don't have to sign in
7.  I don't have to sign out
8. I can put as many tree stands out as I want to
9.  I can follow any and all state rules to the letter, regardless of the state.
10.  I don't catch any crap from "trophy hunters" for killing a spike.  And if I do I can tell them to get........ well you know, with out getting kicked out of the club
11.  I've met the same quality people on public land as I met in the hunting clubs I've been in.
12.  The guys who consistantly killed deer in a club, do the same on public land
13.  The ones who didn't, don't
14.  I enjoy the challenge and the sense of accomplishment when it finally comes together.
15.  It's a known fact that public land venison tastes better than hunt club venison.  
14.  There are just as many idiots in clubs as public land 

Kingfish


----------



## ratman (Feb 3, 2009)

Been hunting wma's since 1975 & have hunted on several lease. I prefer wma's . Got a new lease this year the only deer i got came off a wma not my lease. I hunt the same wma each year for the past several years & made some good friends & hope to make new ones maybe some of yall.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 3, 2009)

convenience, no politics, and i seem to be good at it.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 3, 2009)

because I can kill lots of turkeys and big bucks and people think Im some extraordinary hunter b/c of the things Ive killed on wma!


----------



## yellowhammer (Feb 4, 2009)

*wma*

The Kingfish made a lotta good points.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Feb 5, 2009)

lol yea what they said lol


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 6, 2009)

ratman said:


> Been hunting wma's since 1975 & have hunted on several lease. I prefer wma's . Got a new lease this year the only deer i got came off a wma not my lease. I hunt the same wma each year for the past several years & made some good friends & hope to make new ones maybe some of yall.




Which WMAs do you hunt?I hunt West Point,and Piedmont NWR mostly. I have been to Oaky Woods,Ocmulgee,Cedar Creek,Rich Mountain,Berry College,Blanton Creek and Big Lazer once or twice each.


----------



## Indy (Feb 7, 2009)

I like to Dove hunt at some of the WMA's.  The field's are generally in pretty good shape and there's plenty of room to spread out.  I've also met some really good people out there that have shared some of their knowlege to my son and I, including reminding him of safety tips.

Haven't hunted for deer or turkey yet but given an opportunity to walk the tracts with someone that knows there way around I'd probably jump at the opportunity.  Thinking about trying a wma this year for turkey season.

Other than a few invites to private land in North Georgia, SC and AL it's the only place I've got to hunt right now.  Starting to research hunt club opportunities.


----------



## Goat (Feb 10, 2009)

Its free.  

I save my hunting money to leave GA and go hunt places that I really really like.


----------



## earl (Feb 11, 2009)

Don't forget the national forests . The only closed date is the old northern zone Christmas closing.


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 11, 2009)

kingfish said:


> 1.  For what I would pay for a really good club, I can hunt Florida, Georgia and Alabama public land with all the trimmings.
> 2.  In an hours drive from my house I can be at least 8 really good Florida WMA's.
> 3.  It's been a long time since I've hunted a Georgia WMA, but Florida WMA's still have a pile of deer and hogs on them.
> 4.  No corn, no food plots, no feeders, no 4 wheelers, no whining, no work days, no guests bringing guests, no new rules during the middle of the season.
> ...



Amen brother, you said it all


----------



## robert carter (Feb 11, 2009)

Lots of beautiful places to go close to home.Fair amount of game.Cheap.Good fishing to boot.I hunt with a stickbow and my very worst year had a total of 11 deer and hogs killed under 20 yards.you just gotta learn every trip and be persistent. The main reason I like hunting public land is that you hone woodsman skills something thats forgotten nowadays. A lot of "hunters" have traded there woodsman skills for a sack of corn.RC


----------



## SHMELTON (Feb 12, 2009)

Because you can chase turkeys around all day long, and never cross the same path twice!


----------

